# Wiring Help



## ShiftingLanes (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok, so I've spent at least 2.5 hours using search and manually skimming posts in the interior and technical sections. I've searched other sites. I've come up with 2 or 3 tiny bits of info that are nowhere near in-depth. At the moment, I'm replacing my stock sound system. HOWEVER, I'd like to keep a couple of pieces/leave a couple of speakers in. I know the wire color code for the radio, for the amp/subs... I got all that basic stuff. What I need is a wiring diagram or schematic for at least the entire sound system, and if possible the whole car (the fun certainly won't end here). I found a couple of posts on here with links elsewhere for prints, but ultimately the trails all die and I am print-less. I am aware that I can purchase schematics, but I'd rather not do that unless necessary. For the time being though, are the tweeters branched off the front channels, and if so where? Where is the rear signal tapped for the sub amp? At the rear speaker connector? Sorry if I overlooked something while searching, but I need a lil' bit more than color codes to do what I want to do. Thanks. :confused


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I'll hook you up for a small fee.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## ShiftingLanes (Mar 7, 2010)

*oooh*

Thank you thank you thank you! You are, indeed, the man. Now, I'm gonna take a wild guess that you have more prints for the rest of the car? Or is that what the "small fee" refers to... lol These will help me greatly with my sound system antics. I got everything hooked up how I wanted, with the exception of the stock subs and tweeters. This will take care of those two. Can't thank you enough! And if you've got more where that came from, PM me please.

arty:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

No problem, just let me know what you need.
:cheers


----------



## SICK05GOAT (Jul 26, 2012)

Excuse me sir but if you ever come back to the states, say Dyess AFB. I will gladly buy you a cold one.


----------

